# 750GB HDD only recognized as 131gb?



## PaulieG (Oct 18, 2008)

I just wiped a clients drive with killdisk, which was originally from an HP prebuilt. The drive is a 750GB Seagate 'Cuda SATA HDD. When I try a fresh install of XP, only 131GB of the drive is recognized. However, once I go into Seagate tools (Dos), it identifies the drive as 131GB. What's the deal here? How do I fix it? Please help!


----------



## BrooksyX (Oct 18, 2008)

Are you formatting the drive in fat32 or NTFS.

I know sometimes fat32 can be limit the size of the drive due to the bios or something. (keyword: sometimes). Try NTFS

Also I am guessing you probably already tried this but I am just throwing it out their just incase.


----------



## Sonido (Oct 18, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> I just wiped a clients drive with killdisk, which was originally from an HP prebuilt. The drive is a 750GB Seagate 'Cuda SATA HDD. When I try a fresh install of XP, only 131GB of the drive is recognized. However, once I go into Seagate tools (Dos), it identifies the drive as 131GB. What's the deal here? How do I fix it? Please help!



I'm guessing you made a mistake on the however part, but have you tried a different machine? Some motherboards can only recognize a certain amount of HDD space. That was mostly on older motherboards, though. There was a barrier, that manufacturers thought wouldn't be passed during the life of these mobos; I totally forgot what it was.


----------



## Sonido (Oct 18, 2008)

BrooksyX said:


> Are you formatting the drive in fat32 or NTFS.
> 
> I know sometimes fat32 can be limit the size of the drive due to the bios or something. (keyword: sometimes). Try NTFS
> 
> Also I am guessing you probably already tried this but I am just throwing it out their just incase.



FAT32's volume limit is 2 TB, so this isn't the prob. Good thinking, though.


----------



## BrooksyX (Oct 18, 2008)

What service pack does the clean install of XP have? I'm pretty sure that prior to sp1 it wasn't possible to have more than 131~137 gb of HDD space.


----------



## suraswami (Oct 18, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> I just wiped a clients drive with killdisk, which was originally from an HP prebuilt. The drive is a 750GB Seagate 'Cuda SATA HDD. When I try a fresh install of XP, only 131GB of the drive is recognized. However, once I go into Seagate tools (Dos), it identifies the drive as 131GB. What's the deal here? How do I fix it? Please help!



Install SP2


----------



## thebeephaha (Oct 18, 2008)

suraswami said:


> Install SP2



Yep... this is what happens for a pre SP1 XP install.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 18, 2008)

I only have a disk with pre SP1. What if I update it after install. Will that fix the problem?


----------



## francis511 (Oct 18, 2008)

http://www.48bitlba.com/


----------



## DOM (Oct 18, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> I only have a disk with pre SP1. What if I update it after install. Will that fix the problem?



why not dl xp sp3 iso


----------



## Dark_Webster (Oct 18, 2008)

Try to get a copy of another version of Windows XP atleast with SP1. Oh, and try to put the SATA drivers of that controller on Windows during installation. I've installed Windows XP no SP and it detects my 250GB hard drive correctly because of the fact that my SATA drivers have the new version of ATAPI.SYS.


----------



## BrooksyX (Oct 18, 2008)

DOM said:


> why not dl xp sp3 iso



+1 to that.

Should make things a lot easier and save you lots of time because you won't have to download all the updates.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 18, 2008)

I too agree, get a slipstreamed install disk.

When you install SP2/3, you can have larger partition sizes... but it wont help you out to begin with, as you'll have to format to increase the size.

The way it is now, you'll have a ~120GB partition, and then the rest for a D: drive


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 18, 2008)

Got it fixed guys. Thanks for the help.


----------

